# Problème d'application



## valentii23 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai remarqué que dans mon dossier applications, l'application Microsoft SIlverlight , affiché en blanc et avec une petit flèche au début est impossible à supprimer. Comment faire?


----------



## Jayce68 (19 Octobre 2011)

Une petite flèche au début ? Je vois pas ce que tu veux dire.

Par contre pour supprimer une appli, il vaut mieux passer par le finder plutôt que par le Dock.
Tu passes bien par le finder ?


----------



## Bernard53 (20 Octobre 2011)

valentii23 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai remarqué que dans mon dossier applications, l'application Microsoft SIlverlight , affiché en blanc et avec une petit flèche au début est impossible à supprimer. Comment faire?



L'icône affichée en blanc et avec une petit flèche au début est un alias.

Allez jeter un oeil par là : Installer Silverlight et cliquez sur l'onglet Uninstall Silverlight

Salutations.


----------

